
25ft Tsunami of Foam Invades Streets of India - hellofunk
http://www.express.co.uk/news/weird/614905/India-flaming-lake-tsunami-of-foam-foam-flames
======
sandworm101
Stopped reading when I saw this sidebar:

"PICTURED: Does eerie photo snapped HALLOWEEN finally prove ghosts exist?"

It is hard to take anything a news organization prints when those are the
headlines they choose to promote.

Foam would be better than what I saw when last in India: Bombay knee-deep in
sewage during a monsoon. (Yes, that was many years ago.)

~~~
hellofunk
Yeah the site is a bit silly. But this news piece is genuine; I saw the same
article elsewhere a week or so ago.

